# G-Nex Will Have Minimal Bloat. Wait. What?



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Learned the latest build has minimal bloat. Bothers me to say the least but I'll manage. ;-) It just kinda burns me that the I¿hone has none but the G-Nex does/may have bloat. Come on Google. Prove you have balls like Steve Jobs!! Anywho, still can't wait to rub up on my sweet G-Nex.

Sent from the future. Cool huh??


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

It's My VZW, and Backup...










Sent from the future. Cool huh??


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

We knew Verizon would push something on the phone, and most figured it would at least be My Verizon.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> We knew Verizon would push something on the phone, and most figured it would at least be My Verizon.


Will that affect the updates?? I hope not... I want my updates on time!! Still wanting this puppy sooooooo bad!!

Sent from the future. Cool huh??


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

my vzw and backup assistant are for our benefit so i see no issue with either "bloat" app


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nhat said:


> my vzw and backup assistant are for our benefit so i see no issue with either "bloat" app


My verizon, maybe, but it's in the market. What does backup assistant do that signing into your google account doesn't? I've always declined and skipped that on my TB because, as far as I can tell, it backs up contacts. My contacts are all synced with Google along with settings and crap.

I want no bloat. I might pass on this now. Really the biggest draw for me was pure, vanilla, Android. I don't want Verizon having anything to do with it besides giving me service.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> It's My VZW, and Backup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you hear this???? A Google search turns up nothing


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Where did you hear this???? A Google search turns up nothing


 "@P3Droid: Newest VZW Nexus Build has a minimal amount of bloat, like 3 apps.. The rest of it is stock..stock launcher etc."
"@P3Droid: new build includes MyVZW, & VZW Backup <---- anyone use those apps?"

That's where I got it. Seeing as he actually has one, I'm thinkin its legit. I usually don't believe it until I see it, but like I said he does have one in hand.

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

Its unfortunate, but its no big deal, just uninstall them. As long as it comes without an overplayed interface or huge amounts of bloat I'm still in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

hille141 said:


> Its unfortunate, but its no big deal, just uninstall them. As long as it comes without an overplayed interface or huge amounts of bloat I'm still in.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This. ^^

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Won't matter at all. Google will still be the one who updates it. There is no skin, it's stock AOSP and they will be updating it. That's what matters to me.

sent from your mom's bed


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Won't matter at all. Google will still be the one who updates it. There is no skin, it's stock AOSP and they will be updating it. That's what matters to me.
> 
> sent from your mom's bed


Great. Then I no longer care about bloat

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys are awfully confident VZW won't screw this up. I'm not trusting them. We'll see when it comes out. The Verizon stuff they put into other ROMs is ridiculous. On stock TB there is a link to VCast in the music player that is very easy to hit on accident. Just an example, it's everywhere.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You guys are awfully confident VZW won't screw this up. I'm not trusting them. We'll see when it comes out. The Verizon stuff they put into other ROMs is ridiculous. On stock TB there is a link to VCast in the music player that is very easy to hit on accident. Just an example, it's everywhere.


Well, look how much vzw is downplaying the release of this phone. It appears now that we will only be able to order it online. Why would vzw do this? Because, they don't get any recognition or any of there own apps and money making bloatware on it (except for the 2 mentioned), and they won't control the support of it. If it were different, it would be promoted and sold the same as the RAZR and the rezound.

sent from your mom's bed


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

My Vzw and Backup Assistant are both apps that many people are used to using if they are coming from something other than an android device, and would expect to have. If it's someone's first time on an Android phone, they'll need Backup Assistant, as their numbers won't be on their Google account yet. And My Vzw is useful even to many seasoned android users like myself, though ICS does have the built in data counter for those unfortunate enough to have to live with a cap. And they'll also likely want to bake their Mobile Hotspot app in place of the stock tethering app, as they do with all other Android devices, as I doubt they would officially just let you tether for free.

While I agree that these would keep it from truly being stock android, these three things would be missed by new android users, and less informed customers, aka the majority, wouldn't figure out how to download them if they wanted them. Useful apps aren't really considered bloat when you're talking a build for the masses, and they won't negatively impact the usage of the phone by any means. Not to mention that particularly ignorant people may miss these apps, be unable to install them, and then say that they do not like a stock Google experience. This would be devastating, as it's sad but true that the ignorant customers FAR outweigh users like us. Besides, Vzw realizes its already rooted and will remain so, and they probably feel that it's easier for users like us to self debloat than for others to download something from the market.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Well, look how much vzw is downplaying the release of this phone. It appears now that we will only be able to order it online. Why would vzw do this? Because, they don't get any recognition or any of there own apps and money making bloatware on it (except for the 2 mentioned), and they won't control the support of it. If it were different, it would be promoted and sold the same as the RAZR and the rezound.
> 
> sent from your mom's bed


If the phone were to go web only, it wouldn't be because of the reasons you stated, it would simply be an inventory/holiday issue, and launching a phone on Black Friday (the BUSIEST day of the year for stores) would not be wise.

The promotion of a device goes based on the contractual obligations the company has with the OEM, and the amount of resources they have agreed to devote to it, NOT what bloatware a phone has. Thinking otherwise is just foolish. You're dealing with companies that make BILLIONS of dollars a year, and move MILLIONS of units a quarter. You think they're worried about some petty, stupid app that they pay 70% to the developer anyway????

Use your heads people. This is PENNIES compared to the amount of money the carriers make on the phone and service.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Verizon doesn't downplay because of bloat, if anything it is the lack of control they have over an unlocked phone

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> Verizon doesn't downplay because of bloat, if anything it is the lack of control they have over an unlocked phone
> 
> Sent from my portable battery drainer


That too. This bloat argument is just....well, not very bright.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> That too. This bloat argument is just....well, not very bright.


Come on dude...

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Fact is: Not a single one of us really knows exactly what reasons they have for not highlighting the G-Nex, nor can we even say for sure that they really are giving it second-class treatment. Hell, perhaps the ONLY reason they're allegedly downplaying it is due to the manufacturing channel not being able to provide enough of them, and they don't want another D-Inc situation and absolutely nothing else.

That said, let's get back on topic and talk about the bloat that is on the phone.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Minimal bloat means NFL mobile will work... I'm totally fine with that.. I've had it for 2 years for free because Verizon has those freebies and all this year its free for redzone and 4G


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> My verizon, maybe, but it's in the market.  What does backup assistant do that signing into your google account doesn't? I've always declined and skipped that on my TB because, as far as I can tell, it backs up contacts. My contacts are all synced with Google along with settings and crap.
> 
> I want no bloat. I might pass on this now. Really the biggest draw for me was pure, vanilla, Android. I don't want Verizon having anything to do with it besides giving me service.


If its your first Google/android phone your contacts are on a VZW server and you can use it to move them to your new phone and that is why its on every vzw phone. After that you can never use it again. I can't see it being something that would prevent updates nor will it be hard to remove if you don't want it.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

My verizon is a joke. Will only use your mobile data and will not work over wifi. Another way for verizon wireless to inch you closer to your mobile data cap...ty VW


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Better question is whether or not these will be apps you can just go in and uninstall or if they will be considered system apps and you will have to freeze them. If its the former its not a big deal, just uninstall them and move on.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Fact is: Not a single one of us really knows exactly what reasons they have for not highlighting the G-Nex, nor can we even say for sure that they really are giving it second-class treatment. Hell, perhaps the ONLY reason they're allegedly downplaying it is due to the manufacturing channel not being able to provide enough of them, and they don't want another D-Inc situation and absolutely nothing else.
> 
> That said, let's get back on topic and talk about the bloat that is on the phone.


This is actually what I was originally thinking, but now i'm starting to lean on the fact that it had to do with the timing of the RAZR....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> My verizon is a joke. Will only use your mobile data and will not work over wifi. Another way for verizon wireless to inch you closer to your mobile data cap...ty VW


I'm sure checking My VzW app will cause people to go over on data lol. It probably uses next to nothing data wise.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> "@P3Droid: Newest VZW Nexus Build has a minimal amount of bloat, like 3 apps.. The rest of it is stock..stock launcher etc."
> "@P3Droid: new build includes MyVZW, & VZW Backup <---- anyone use those apps?"
> 
> That's where I got it. Seeing as he actually has one, I'm thinkin its legit. I usually don't believe it until I see it, but like I said he does have one in hand.
> ...


I had this independently confirmed by someone who has been in posession of builds for the phone. Never thought to ask them until this came up.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> My verizon, maybe, but it's in the market. What does backup assistant do that signing into your google account doesn't? I've always declined and skipped that on my TB because, as far as I can tell, it backs up contacts. My contacts are all synced with Google along with settings and crap.
> 
> I want no bloat. I might pass on this now. Really the biggest draw for me was pure, vanilla, Android. I don't want Verizon having anything to do with it besides giving me service.


You're really gonna pass up the best phone coming out...for 2 apps? Come on now


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> You're really gonna pass up the best phone coming out...for 2 apps? Come on now


^^ #truth


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

You do realize that ics allows you to freeze apps. Not to mention if rooted you can just uninstall them...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> You do realize that ics allows you to freeze apps. Not to mention if rooted you can just uninstall them...


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> My Vzw and Backup Assistant are both apps that many people are used to using if they are coming from something other than an android device, and would expect to have. If it's someone's first time on an Android phone, they'll need Backup Assistant, as their numbers won't be on their Google account yet. And My Vzw is useful even to many seasoned android users like myself, though ICS does have the built in data counter for those unfortunate enough to have to live with a cap. And they'll also likely want to bake their Mobile Hotspot app in place of the stock tethering app, as they do with all other Android devices, as I doubt they would officially just let you tether for free.
> 
> While I agree that these would keep it from truly being stock android, these three things would be missed by new android users, and less informed customers, aka the majority, wouldn't figure out how to download them if they wanted them. Useful apps aren't really considered bloat when you're talking a build for the masses, and they won't negatively impact the usage of the phone by any means. Not to mention that particularly ignorant people may miss these apps, be unable to install them, and then say that they do not like a stock Google experience. This would be devastating, as it's sad but true that the ignorant customers FAR outweigh users like us. Besides, Vzw realizes its already rooted and will remain so, and they probably feel that it's easier for users like us to self debloat than for others to download something from the market.


If they're important, put them in the market. I do not want Verizon anything on my phone. This isn't a phone built for the masses anyway. It's a developer phone. If the masses are unable to install an app, they need to stay VERY far from this phone. The RAZR and rezound (what awful names) are for the people who don't understand but still want an Android phone. There isn't one vanilla phone for enthusiasts.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

spdivr1122 said:


> You're really gonna pass up the best phone coming out...for 2 apps? Come on now


Yeah, in addition to the fact that a few months later a better phone will be out, VZW bloat really makes me think twice. If they can sneak this in, what else are they going to do? What made me ignore that some of the specs are a little low (not terrible) was the pure Google experience. I thought VZW wasn't going to have a thing to do with this phone and that's what I wanted. I can't stand VZW screwing up my phones anymore. I'm going to have to think hard about this now.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yeah, in addition to the fact that a few months later a better phone will be out, VZW bloat really makes me think twice. If they can sneak this in, what else are they going to do? What made me ignore that some of the specs are a little low (not terrible) was the pure Google experience. I thought VZW wasn't going to have a thing to do with this phone and that's what I wanted. I can't stand VZW screwing up my phones anymore. I'm going to have to think hard about this now.


The only problem I see with your statement is what other phone could you get on Verizon that will be nearly as good as this with as little bloat as this will have. I can pretty much gaurantee that its this or a slightly better speced phone that is loaded with bloat that will maybe get ICS and that's it. I will take Galaxy Nexus with 2 bloat apps over OEM skinned bloated junk anyday. I'm just going to root it and run CM9 anyways.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

deadly_v2 said:


> The only problem I see with your statement is what other phone could you get on Verizon that will be nearly as good as this with as little bloat as this will have. I can pretty much gaurantee that its this or a slightly better speced phone that is loaded with bloat that will maybe get ICS and that's it. I will take Galaxy Nexus with 2 bloat apps over OEM skinned bloated junk anyday. I'm just going to root it and run CM9 anyways.


He's gettin it. He's just playing. Come onnnnn.... 2 bloat apps verses 25 VZW bloat apps.

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys forget that Google announced the ability to remove bloatware from their phone.

http://www.theverge.com/2011/10/20/2502299/bloatware-kill-switch-in-ice-cream-sandwich

You can "freeze" both apps. Seriously, why is everyone nitpicking????


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> You guys forget that Google announced the ability to remove bloatware from their phone.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2011/10/20/2502299/bloatware-kill-switch-in-ice-cream-sandwich
> 
> You can "freeze" both apps. Seriously, why is everyone nitpicking????


I'M NITPICKIN BI7{H!!!!! See what I did there??? I think all of us are just anxious to be rubbin on the G-Nexticles awesomeness. This is gonna happen with every phone and in every forum till the world explodes. They could give someone 5 million dollars and they would find something to complain about.

G-Nex is a helluva drug!! CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

If true, it makes no sense.

Any VZW app can simply be in the market. The users who use that crap can just download it from there.


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I want no bloat. I might pass on this now. Really the biggest draw for me was pure, vanilla, Android. I don't want Verizon having anything to do with it besides giving me service.


really? you might pass on the best phone out there ATM because it has 2 applications from VZW? you should have My Verizon on your phone anyway to track your account, make payments, etc....so that really leaves 1 app...BUAsst....you know you can hide apps on the GNex so you don't see them...this is a small price for ICS, HD Screen, NFC, kickass camera, and pure Android...besides, when Cyanogen releases their version, I'm sure they're already working on it, this phone will be relevant for a couple years! it will hold it's own against the quads coming out....you do realize the CPU is underclocked at 1.2, it's actually a dual 1.5...so you have some room to play there...

but hey, if the addition to 2 simple apps makes you not want to buy a phone, have it your way, we'll enjoy it for you, lol.

just to jump on the bandwagon, lol


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

JoeProcopio said:


> really? you might pass on the best phone out there ATM because it has 2 applications from VZW? you should have My Verizon on your phone anyway to track your account, make payments, etc....so that really leaves 1 app...BUAsst....you know you can hide apps on the GNex so you don't see them...this is a small price for ICS, HD Screen, NFC, kickass camera, and pure Android...besides, when Cyanogen releases their version, I'm sure they're already working on it, this phone will be relevant for a couple years! it will hold it's own against the quads coming out....you do realize the CPU is underclocked at 1.2, it's actually a dual 1.5...so you have some room to play there...
> 
> but hey, if the addition to 2 simple apps makes you not want to buy a phone, have it your way, we'll enjoy it for you, lol.
> 
> just to jump on the bandwagon, lol


This. That is all.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Agreed the my Verizon is a must have app, it took forever to getbit on the bolt but I use it almost daily! I'm happy that it comes with it (hopefully fully working)

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If they're important, put them in the market. I do not want Verizon anything on my phone. This isn't a phone built for the masses anyway. It's a developer phone. If the masses are unable to install an app, they need to stay VERY far from this phone. The RAZR and rezound (what awful names) are for the people who don't understand but still want an Android phone. There isn't one vanilla phone for enthusiasts.


i gather from your post that you are passonate about android. maybe im wrong. but that leaves me to believe another thing. or a few. 1. you have an android phone. 2. as much as you hate vzw i bet your phone is rooted. 3. if infact your phone is rooted then you are running a custom rom. most likely cm. 4 cm roms have no bloat. get my drif? i dont believe for a minute that you will pass up ics because of 3 bloat files. it just aint happening.no way. n o t a chance. but then again. like i said maybe im wrong. the jury says not likely


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

What the hell is so great about myVerizon app? I have never had the need to have it on my phone. Curious why you'd want it. Pay bills? That's what my online banking is for in bofa. Do you really alter you account so much you need an app for it? I don't see the point and will root/remove.

backupAssistant... seriously wtf. Its an Android. Just log into your account and a few minutes later it all should be installed again. Definitely don't need this waste of space. Also, root and remove.

To me, all phones should be delivered like the iPhone. Just containing the default OS stuff. Any apps (including most gapps) should be simply downloaded from the market based on your want and need, not some back end deal two companies make.

Same reason I build my own PCs. Only get what I want and not all the marketing BS.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> What the hell is so great about myVerizon app? I have never had the need to have it on my phone. Curious why you'd want it. Pay bills? That's what my online banking is for in bofa. Do you really alter you account so much you need an app for it? I don't see the point and will root/remove.
> 
> backupAssistant... seriously wtf. Its an Android. Just log into your account and a few minutes later it all should be installed again. Definitely don't need this waste of space. Also, root and remove.
> 
> ...


youre preaching to the quior on that one. but the going point is some people say they wont get the nex because of that. for real??????? just root and remove . plain and simple


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> youre preaching to the quior on that one. but the going point is some people say they wont get the nex because of that. for real??????? just root and remove . plain and simple


Yeah, Fully agree. I will definitely get the phone as it is simply the best possible choice... from both software and hardware point of view. But, I just detest the forced addition of applications... especially ones that will not be for a significant portion of the potential user base.

I can understand clock, calculator, market, etc etc... but so much other stuff should not be included. Especially carrier specific apps.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

First this a development phone nit consumer phone. So there will not be a large push or advertisement campaign. And I can use my vzw on wifi.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> Yeah, Fully agree. I will definitely get the phone as it is simply the best possible choice... from both software and hardware point of view. But, I just detest the forced addition of applications... especially ones that will not be for a significant portion of the potential user base.
> 
> I can understand clock, calculator, market, etc etc... but so much other stuff should not be included. Especially carrier specific apps.


thats just the thing. for us, rooters devs ect.. its not forced. we can cicumvent the trash


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I understand the "desire" to have a phone with no bloat. But to me it really means absolutely nothing. I can remove it easily.

If you are not going to get this phone because it has 2-3 vzw apps on it, then what is your alternative? Razr has 9 and Rezound has 13... Rooting status is unknown or suspect at this point.

However if you are a normal user that isn't super tech savvy, you probably don't have your contacts synced with your gmail account and so the backup assistant is necessary for you. Many people enjoy MyVZW app so I can totally understand why they are there.

Seriously these didn't even make me blink twice...the GNex will be sweeeet. I will be enjoying ICS a good 2 months before any other phone on VZW.


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> What the hell is so great about myVerizon app?


keeping tabs on your VZW account...instead of having to log into VZW on a computer...pay your VZW account from your phone....not everyone has BOFA, and not everyone likes to set up auto pay with their banks...so having control of your VZW account on your phone for a lot of people is a godsend!

could care less about BUAsst as could many others!


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

but there is no reason to whine about having 2 bloatware apps on a wonderful device that we as a community have been waiting for sine the first Nexus, and say, "no thank you, i won't buy it, ever", that's just silly talk!

bring on the Nexus!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I'M NITPICKIN BI7{H!!!!! See what I did there??? I think all of us are just anxious to be rubbin on the G-Nexticles awesomeness. This is gonna happen with every phone and in every forum till the world explodes. They could give someone 5 million dollars and they would find something to complain about.
> 
> G-Nex is a helluva drug!! CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


Yea, you attempted to type some "1337" talk there, all while capitalizing a sentence =P

And ah, therein lies the key. I've never ventured into a forum before the launch of a phone before. Now I know why I haven't (or don't want to in the future) its all a lot of hearsay and conjecture....mostly by people who are looking for "forum fame" as I like to call it.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Yea, you attempted to type some "1337" talk there, all while capitalizing a sentence =P
> 
> And ah, therein lies the key. I've never ventured into a forum before the launch of a phone before. Now I know why I haven't (or don't want to in the future) its all a lot of hearsay and conjecture....mostly by people who are looking for "forum fame" as I like to call it.


forum fame? they should make that into a movie


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> forum fame? they should make that into a movie


Ja ja, that would be epic. Can't wait to see who they get to direct and star =P


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Rather than quote everyone who replied to me I'm just going to leave this here.
Its not so much what apps Verizon has forced on there but the fact that they did that bothers me. Even if it was 100% completely stock AOSP I would still run a ROM eventually for some new mods. The community is always adding great new ideas.
Right now I have a thunderbolt and it has no bloat because I'm on CM. But since I have a phone that works just fine, I don't HAVE to upgrade. I want the nexus, but I want it to be everything it should be. I don't want it spoiled in any way by Verizon. They provide my service, they don't need to make decisions about my phone for me.

Sorry if that's a mess. It's 03:15 and I'm pretty tired but I felt I should try to cleat things up. Its a great phone and if I can get it, I probably will.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Rather than quote everyone who replied to me I'm just going to leave this here.
> Its not so much what apps Verizon has forced on there but the fact that they did that bothers me. Even if it was 100% completely stock AOSP I would still run a ROM eventually for some new mods. The community is always adding great new ideas.
> Right now I have a thunderbolt and it has no bloat because I'm on CM. But since I have a phone that works just fine, I don't HAVE to upgrade. I want the nexus, but I want it to be everything it should be. I don't want it spoiled in any way by Verizon. They provide my service, they don't need to make decisions about my phone for me.
> 
> Sorry if that's a mess. It's 03:15 and I'm pretty tired but I felt I should try to cleat things up. Its a great phone and if I can get it, I probably will.


I kinda understand where you're coming from but you have to realize one thing: This is as pure as you can possibly get.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I kinda understand where you're coming from but you have to realize one thing: This is as pure as you can possibly get.


That's why I'm so sad. Soooo close to pure then spoiled. Also, I like VZW's apps even less now. https://twitter.com/#!/TeamAndIRC/status/135590829539606529 MyVerizon stores passwords in plain text.


----------

